# hymer floor



## Burtie (Mar 28, 2012)

thought i would share these pictures of my motorhome and work in progress
as i noticed the floor getting a bit soft in places i think the rain has been getting in the skylight 
as it had a crack in it but has been sealed now so i hope to try and put more pictures on as i 
go through the repair.
I even had to change some of the polystyrene as it looked like it had melted from the glue that it was stuck down with luckily I had a load of it put up just didn't realise I would need it for this job


----------



## Skar (Mar 29, 2012)

Love the Van, bring her back to her former glory!


----------



## Burtie (Mar 30, 2012)

It will on the outside but not too sure on the inside 
as I don't know what the last keeper took out or changed
so when ever I see another the same or close they all look 
different inside.but I think I can imagine where things are
going in mine and it is supposed to be a six berth
all I know is when it's done it will be comfortable inside
as it's only the front end that needs doing


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 30, 2012)

Is that what is called double skinned, floor then insulation then floor?


----------



## Firefox (Mar 30, 2012)

Well done, you are doing a great job restoring her... interesting pictures of construction. It's pretty much how I have done my self build floor, polystyrene sandwiched between layers of ply and battons.

@Haaamster My idea of a double skinned floor is (rightly or wrongly) a void underneath the floor which they use for running services, bits of which can also be used for storage.


----------



## Skar (Mar 30, 2012)

Mine should be in the same colours as yours at it is an early 80's model (Reg'd here as 84), if you need any internal pics then just ask, I don't have the original seats but otherwise it's original.


----------



## Burtie (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the offer of pictures I have a couple on my laptop
of one the same size but as iv been in mine yesterday I can 
clearly see where the seat belts go so thought I would put the seats 
back in. I don't have any under floor storage that's why I'm putting the
seats back. All the front part where the driving seats are is done now
but my phone won't connect up to the laptop for some reason 
but I will find a way
 
hooray two more pictures of that front part i started i can work my 
way back now


----------



## Burtie (Apr 8, 2012)

more pictures from my motorhome work on the floor moving back
half of this floor pulled up easily 

 

some more pictures the wood is not wet it was brought like this


----------



## Burtie (May 14, 2012)

i have not been doing anything on my floor due to the weather so i thought
i would do some recovering on my seats to pass the time away untill i can get a chance
to start on my floor again, let me know what you think


----------



## Burtie (May 14, 2012)

more pictures  this is what they look like now


----------



## Neckender (May 14, 2012)

Nice one Burtie, they look a lot better.

John.


----------



## suej (May 14, 2012)

Nice job!

Sue


----------



## David & Ann (May 14, 2012)

You may get a lot of orders for upholstery work. Fabulous job you have done. Well done.


----------



## sean rua (May 14, 2012)

Very well done, imo!

sean rua.


----------



## Burtie (May 14, 2012)

thanks everyone now the rest of the seating


----------



## Burtie (Jul 3, 2012)

Started my floor again so going to put pictures up soon 
but I decided to take everything out bathroom/shower 
and all that so when finished it will have a complete new 
floor even though it was only the front part mostly


----------



## n brown (Jul 3, 2012)

nice work,looks like you got your hands full,but one job at a time  and one day its done


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jul 3, 2012)

It's looking good   Well done you.


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice work Chap ! Loverly job.:banana:


----------



## Burtie (Jul 4, 2012)

some pictures of the floor in my motorhome not much can be seen at the front as i have most of the 
cupboards stacked up that end now as you can see im coming up past the entry door now so the next board 
that i cut will take me up past the first wheel arch covers but just got to get round all the wires


----------



## Turnington (Jul 4, 2012)

from one mercedes hymer 750s owner to another good luck with your restoration    ::drive:


----------



## Burtie (Jul 5, 2012)

Turnington said:


> from one mercedes hymer 750s owner to another good luck with your restoration    ::drive:



thanks very much i wouldnt mind seeing a couple of pictures of yours it may give me some ideas


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 10, 2012)

thats a very nice camper you have there bertie, good work on the floor a tip if you  think you need it but looks like you got it in hand, but with my walls i  skinned them  like your floor but used polyurethane wood glue on the polystyrene to hold it against both bits of Bord,also to take up any voids that can harber  water , you can get the clue from toolstation cheaper than from a wood yard supplier of boat yard .
your doing a very good job well cool bus love it. i want one lol


----------



## Teutone (Jul 11, 2012)

Respect, that is quite a task.

If I ever have to put a new floor in a MH I am going to use this water proof flooring.
Have not seen it in the UK anywhere, real shame as it's hard wearing and durable.
Called "Siebdruckplatte"






Siebdruckplatten - Die ideale Platte für Anhänger oder LKW-Böden - Holzhandel Köln Leverkusen


----------



## Burtie (Jul 11, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> thats a very nice camper you have there bertie, good work on the floor a tip if you  think you need it but looks like you got it in hand, but with my walls i  skinned them  like your floor but used polyurethane wood glue on the polystyrene to hold it against both bits of Bord,also to take up any voids that can harber  water , you can get the clue from toolstation cheaper than from a wood yard supplier of boat yard .
> your doing a very good job well cool bus love it. i want one lol



Thanks for that shaun the polystyrene is glued down but just not
to the top skin that I'm putting on I thought this might be to allow 
for movement of any kind all the bottom skin of the floor is fine and solid
there were just a couple of cross sections that I have strengthened in places
or replace which was easy enough I have cut another 8x4 sheet all ready to 
go in and prepared the floor but the dreaded rain turned up again so I had to stop
I will be putting more pictures up soon as I'm only doing up to the step where 
the u shaped lounge is as this will cover the hole up where the fire went so thanks 
any information from anyone is greatly accepted as I need all the ideas I can get


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 11, 2012)

you know my email if i can help let me know i will keep a look out now for your progress, keep the pics up i lovem lol..


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 12, 2012)

got any more pics then lol


----------



## Burtie (Jul 13, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> got any more pics then lol



I am going try to get some in a couple of days 
I put another section of floor in yesterday as we had a nice bit of wether
but it hasn't kept up as it's raining today


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 13, 2012)

yup raing here as well , i was going to fit some side lights  but cant now.


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 13, 2012)

iv sent you a email burtie.


----------



## Burtie (Jul 14, 2012)

here are more pictures so far what ive done 

as you can see its getting there where the paint tin on the floor is where the fire was also on the dark wood wall where there is a lighter piece added this was done before i had it so it needs changing as most of the bathroom walls were the same with bits added


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 14, 2012)

blimey thats a lot of work to do good for you  on the flore im likeing this so whats the dead line date then ?


----------



## Burtie (Jul 14, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> blimey thats a lot of work to do good for you  on the flore im likeing this so whats the dead line date then ?



i havent a clue yet shaun as before i took out the bathroom as you acn see where the white wall is i never expected to do that as that wall you can see i have scrapped all the board off it it just had a piece of thin ply board pushed in place with a couple of screws in then the shower and sink holding it in place when i took it out it was wet behind there it was only the result of the roof leaking in from where the aluminium chequer plate was screwed on to the roof i have repaired the roof first but the wall would not dry out with everything in so thats another job so when i put all new walls back i still want like the rounded corners like you can see on the edge of the one in this picture you can see where the piece of board has been added not a very good job if you ask me but the floor is the easy partas i am only going up to the step where the u shaped lounge is






these are the pictures of where the bathroom goes


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 14, 2012)

i can see why you cant make copdoc show! so looking at the pics  is the  wood  by the locker hatch side , is that laminate floor on the wall?


----------



## Burtie (Jul 14, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> i can see why you cant make copdoc show! so looking at the pics  is the  wood  by the locker hatch side , is that laminate floor on the wall
> 
> if you mean the dark wood that is the proper wallboard the man who had it before me painted the walls with paint and grain the shower goes right up to that wallboard that sticks out the white wall that i have scrapped where you can see the square hatch is where the sink sits the hatch door is where you take the toilet out its just a portapotty thing up till now but the walls are ready for the boards to go on now when i get them but the other pictures if you look on picture 6 that is the wall with a piece cut out of it and another board cut to fit in the part that he cut out he just did it to bypass putting new walls in


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 14, 2012)

i know ipswich plastics do the wood you need and it works out a around 27  puonds a sheet, the more you get the cheaper it is, its around 3 half  mm thick and is water proof well the glue is, they do deliver  but im doubtful they deliver were you are sadly but the point of telling you is if you ring them they may tell you were they get it from so you can chase up your own supply, pity realy as i also  have a electric dehumidifier here , that would help you im sure.
i do see what you mean about the  wood that is grafted in to the wall, bit mesy .. but your doing a craking job..


----------



## ellisboy (Jul 14, 2012)

Looking good Chap! Keep up the good work :hammer:


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 14, 2012)

was thinking if a sheet of Formica wood effect may help the wall thats cosmetically challenged, if your thinking of leaving what the old owner has left you. just thinking out aloud.


----------



## Burtie (Jul 15, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> was thinking if a sheet of Formica wood effect may help the wall thats cosmetically challenged, if your thinking of leaving what the old owner has left you. just thinking out aloud.



No shaun I'm not the one to do that I was flabagasted at the sight of what he did 
as I was taking it out so I just have to put the Walls back properly how they should be
I mean two of the Walls I took out that surround the bathroom were half of the original 
wall and half of a completley different board they were stapled together and filled over with 
wood filler so I think that is the only bit of wall left in with the least bit cut out of it and filled
in with a different board but the worst part about it is if I take that bit of board out now it's 
two boards stuck together to make the same thickness as that is how the rest were


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

i take it there is no strength in it at all then, would be beter to put new in plase any way . it was just a thourt.


----------



## Burtie (Jul 15, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> i take it there is no strength in it at all then, would be beter to put new in plase any way . it was just a thourt.



Well looking at the Walls before I took them out you could tell they were not right as there were lumps and bumps everywhere I think there was only one piece of wall that was original and not had any pieces cut out and that was the corner piece


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

have you got any clue were you are geting the bits from for the wall.


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

i say they dont deliver to were you are but to be honest until the phone call or email is sent i cant say so here is a link. they are a good bunch of peeps and are very helpfull.
Ipswich Plastics Ltd, Suffolk, UK
they do alsorts of woods including last time i asked  walnut but dont know if it was burghs how ever you spell it lol.

they claim , there words,Ipswich Plastics are leading specialists in the supply and distribution of Decorative Laminates, Worktops, Boards, Industrial Plastics, Hand and Power Tools.
 The Company's aim is to supply quality products and provide a fast, reliable & efficient service in order to achieve customer satisfaction. Delivery by our own purpose built vehicles covering East Anglia. _*National coverage by carrier to those area's not reached by our own transport will incur a delivery charge.*__
now if you are looking to get some from them , and this is if. i can pick the boards for you  ie i will drive up there  go through the bundles and pick what i think is a good grain patern  and have this reserved for you to be deilved by them. if this helps you._


----------



## Burtie (Jul 15, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> i say they dont deliver to were you are but to be honest until the phone call or email is sent i cant say so here is a link. they are a good bunch of peeps and are very helpfull.
> Ipswich Plastics Ltd, Suffolk, UK
> they do alsorts of woods including last time i asked  walnut but dont know if it was burghs how ever you spell it lol.
> 
> ...


_

yes there is a timber yard just a couple of miles away from where i live they can order the sheets that i need and b&q is not too far for bits that i need_


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

Burtie said:


> yes there is a timber yard just a couple of miles away from where i live they can order the sheets that i need and b&q is not too far for bits that i need



B&Q :scared: THEY NO NOTHING ABOUT WOOD THEM CHRIST im almost tempted to diliver this for my self just to keep you away from  b&q lol. blimy.. well you got to use what evers about i recon


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

i will say this as a warning, what ever you get were ever you get it from some cost efective  bord, ie china stuff and so on will have large cavities between the layers, so this means  when marking up  a shape and then cutting, you can be glide away with the saw then all of a sudden you slam in to a cavity  and the saw has gone off the lime and you have riped up the shape you cutting, so if you or any one cutting cheep timber ply wood boards  take heed. this is for any one with out knowledge on this subject.


----------



## Burtie (Jul 15, 2012)

I've done one motorhome before shaun it was my Talbot express highwayman I even put a new roof skin on that so I'm used to it I tend to make templates first of where I'm fitting things and I'm always 
generous with the glue so there should be no problem check these pictures of my old Talbot express highwayman



i put a new roof skin on this because on these the roof is in three sections it was leaking everywhere


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

nice, what made you take on this  hymer then ?


----------



## Burtie (Jul 15, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> nice, what made you take on this  hymer then ?



i wanted something bigger and more powerful the highwayman was only 2.0 litre not long after i had the hymer there was buyers after it and i couldnt believe how much they were offering so after some ringing around and checking up for a couple of days i decided i was going to repair everything and put it on the road but i didnt expect to do so much on the repair side of things but im enjoying it when i can do bits on it


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

i here you on speed as my trny is sort of slow, i can hold me own on the road but as soon as wind and hills hit , foget it 45 mph but as they say why be in a hurry to go anywere.


----------



## Burtie (Jul 15, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> i here you on speed as my trny is sort of slow, i can hold me own on the road but as soon as wind and hills hit , foget it 45 mph but as they say why be in a hurry to go anywere.



we are never in a hurry when we go yorkshire we always go through the towns never the motorway if we can help it as my wife hates the motorway cant wait to try the hymer as all the oncoming traffic is on her side


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

Burtie said:


> cant wait to try the hymer as all the oncoming traffic is on her side


owe bugger lol it would spook me if i was not driving.
i will admit im slower on country roads and that being my choice but  carriageways and such , thats were the problems can be.
on windy days its a nasty drive dont like it but  good days its a gem, arm rest down and  50 60 strait, good drive.
a bit of Gerry reed on the dvd player  open road  , or not still good. traffic jams , cup of tee lol time. all good.


----------



## Burtie (Jul 15, 2012)

i can always put a fake steeringwheel on her side because no doubt she will be trying for a break pedal when comming to junctions too fast probably leaning over to my side when there is a lorry comming the other way


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 15, 2012)

pmsl that pore  lady,


----------



## Burtie (Jul 16, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> pmsl that pore  lady,



She will get used to it 
just not long noticed also the roof lining round the skylight getting wet 
when it rains so I've had to put a plastic cover over the floor 
so I took the skylight out to see if I could find out what was wrong 
and what a mess of that there is the appeture cut out the hole is something like 460mm
but the skylight that they have put in is one to fit an appeture of say 320mm
luckily I have a spare that I took from the u shaped lounge a bit broke round 
one edge I have put that in and filled in with a bit of sealer everything is fine uptill
now just hope it lasts untill I can get a new one


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 16, 2012)

sky lights can be prisy,


----------



## Burtie (Jul 16, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> sky lights can be prisy,



Yes I've looked at them but uptill now it's not leaking


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 16, 2012)

well thats good then,  somthing for later to look at as and when.
so whats next then !


----------



## Burtie (Jul 16, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> well thats good then,  somthing for later to look at as and when.
> so whats next then !



still the floor before anything else i think there is about two foot left just so it just goes under the u shaped lounge step then i will get the thin board to go on that wall. the thing is when all that part has been done at the front and everything back in i will probably take the u shaped lounge out and check the floor under that knowing me


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 16, 2012)

iv found a hymers breakers on ebay would  a link to him be helpfull to you.


----------



## Burtie (Jul 16, 2012)

dodge2transit said:


> iv found a hymers breakers on ebay would  a link to him be helpfull to you.



yes if you dont mind i will have a look cheers


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 16, 2012)

ok bud i will post him here
eBay My World - hymersdirect.l.t.d


----------



## dodge2transit (Jul 16, 2012)

sorry to say i saved him as a fav seller a long while ago as always wanted a hymer and now i go to lode him up on here it appears he has nothing advertised for sale but  id contact him just in case he has something in the books to come, when i did last look he was breaking 1 or 2 of them.


----------



## Burtie (Jul 21, 2012)

more pictures of the work in my hymer as you can see i have started to prepare the last bit 
of floor i have even took that last bit of wall out


----------

